

Idea Challenge - tectonic

Hello HN!  A couple of weeks ago I started blogging one idea or idea fragment (http://IdeaPerDiem.com / @IdeaPerDiem on Twitter).  This has turned out to be an interesting exercise, and I find that while doing this I've had many more ideas than I would normally.  I have an inkling to extend the site so that anyone can sign up and enter in a month-long idea challenge (probably in Jan) where they receive a daily email asking for one idea from the day.  It's a form of brainstorming and life logging.  All idea would be public and each participant would have a feed.  Would you be interested in this?
======
jones1618
I like the concept, applying a tiny bit of gaming to idea generation. The
interaction you describe sounds a little too one-way/linear, though. I'd love
to see a site takes this further and become kind of a social network of ideas
where users link related ideas, vote ideas up/down, are encouraged to develop
the ideas toward a goal, etc. Look at Quirky.com for an example of full-cycle
idea development but for physical products.

